# 2015 Venge



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

When do they normally announce the new ones.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Probably a couple months before the 2015 Tour de France. I don't think they employ a specific time each year. Just whenever it makes sense based on their forecasted ability to ship bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The 2015 model year bikes are actually starting to trickle out now. We are about 3 weeks from the TdF, so I would expect to see something sometime between mid July and the fall bike shows (Interbike, etc.).


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

There will not be a new Venge this year only the new Tarmac. Next year the next Roubaix will be announced before the Spring Classics possibly followed by an updated Venge.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

carbonLORD said:


> There will not be a new Venge this year only the new Tarmac. Next year the next Roubaix will be announced before the Spring Classics possibly followed by an updated Venge.


I'm inclined to think you are right. Is this inside knowledge or your own educated guess?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Inside.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I also think carbonLORD is spot on with this one


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Just to provide some clarification (in case someone doesn't understand the big picture), there *will* be a 2015 Specialized Venge. It is almost certain that it will not be a redesign this year like the new 2015 Tarmac. It will be just like the 2014 Venge, but will likely have new paint schemes, etc. It may or may not have new slightly different component packages. CL's timeline is consistent with what I have heard as well.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Inside knowledge LOL.
You heard it here.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

If we're talking new color options then yes, there will be new paint schemes (which I have yet to see) but as far as a redesign like the Tarmac 15, then no. As soon as I see the new color options I'll be sure to post.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

Well,thanks for the respones back.hope it comes out soon,the bike shop iam going through says there sold out.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Local shop says there is some dealer thing in tow weeks where they will get the scoop on all models of the new Tarmac.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

*do you mean the Tarmac or the Venge?*



darwinosx said:


> Local shop says there is some dealer thing in tow weeks where they will get the scoop on all models of the new Tarmac.


Pretty much everything there is to know about the new Tarmac, specialized has already put out... there have been endless reviews, etc. and its on their website. Cant imagine that there is more to know.

If there is no new Venge this year, that would be a little puzzling. It's already a year overdue. But if Cav isn't on one in a week, there won't be a new one this year.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

thumper8888 said:


> Pretty much everything there is to know about the new Tarmac, specialized has already put out... there have been endless reviews, etc. and its on their website. Cant imagine that there is more to know.


I have not seen anything on the Ultegra version which is the one I am referring to. Cost and availability.


----------



## realgoggy (Jul 13, 2014)

I've seen the following colours posted. The red/white/black combo is NOT coming to the UK, the rest are. I'm taking delivery of the black one on Wednesday.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

Where did you see those posted.


----------



## realgoggy (Jul 13, 2014)

eagledriver22 said:


> Where did you see those posted.


On a Local Bike Shop Facebook page ... I ordered one of them after making enquiries ... actually ordered it from somewhere else though.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152405649569733&set=pcb.10152405680489733&type=1


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

realgoggy said:


> On a Local Bike Shop Facebook page ... I ordered one of them after making enquiries ... actually ordered it from somewhere else though.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152405649569733&set=pcb.10152405680489733&type=1


Nice find. But nothing that makes me want to pull the trigger. Will patiently wait for 2016 model.... hopefully to be released by next summer.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

Did you happen to see any pics of the venge pro.


----------



## realgoggy (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry no ... only S-Works on that link. Seems very quiet on the Venge, even with the TdF running. You would have thought they would be pushing out the new bikes and colours rapidly right now. Everything seems to be the Tarmac...


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah...maybe the Venge is on its way out.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

No,i saw the new ones for 2015,just wondering when you can start ordering them.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

eagledriver22 said:


> No,i saw the new ones for 2015,just wondering when you can start ordering them.


If I was looking for an aero bike I would look at the Giant Propel before a Venge. Better wind tunnel numbers, stiffer, and a better price. Not sure about he Propel brakes though.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

_On a Local Bike Shop Facebook page ... I ordered one of them after making enquiries ... actually ordered it from somewhere else though.
_
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0489733&type=1




That's a fine looking bike. Simple yet creative color scheme. Easily the best looking aero bike on the market, and probably the best performing.


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this the update:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Spark said:


> Is this the update:
> 
> View attachment 298272


Not for 2015. The 2015 is the photos above. I am not sure what that is, but it looks a lot like the Look 675.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Someone had too much time -- and carbon and epoxy -- on their hands.
Ugly mods to current frame or to one of those crappy chinese copies. the instrument mount in the front looks like a great way to gouge your face out.
Specialized is capable of all kinds of marketing crimes, but it is not capable of putting out a bike that ugly.
Whatever you might think about their company, their aesthetic sense is pretty consistent, and good. They would never to do that.


----------

